# Discount Code



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Just tried to order some stuff but discount code wont work is there a new one?


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

It was removed in favour of lower prices !


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

ROB WOODHOUSE said:


> Just tried to order some stuff but discount code wont work is there a new one?


Me too


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

LeeH said:


> Me too


See the post above yours..aka it was removed and most prices were adjusted accordingly


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

sorry but an off topic here.. i cant seem to get on to C and S it keeps coming up with.. 

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a000d'

Type mismatch: 'sCart'

/login/aqua/traderlib.asp, line 148 

all i want to do is view the online store 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

satnam said:


> sorry but an off topic here.. i cant seem to get on to C and S it keeps coming up with..
> 
> Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a000d'
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think is its a corrupt cookie... Try clearing your cookies and look again.

Johnny


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Satnam - PM Sent !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> Satnam - PM Sent !


Thanks Dave, I assume you sent Sat the same as you sent me :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Sure did !


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

What you guys sending each other??


----------

